# HMCS York Reserve traning.?



## Tyler Valdal (10 Sep 2012)

I am new to this site and have a few questions about the Navy Reserve HMCS York located in Toronto. What does the training involve for this placement.? Do  you do the basic training in the summer or is it spread out over weekends to weeks.? Also what is HMCS York is it stationary or does it do coastal defence of Toronto?


----------



## x-grunt (10 Sep 2012)

I would suggest the best way to get this info straight and clear is to call their recruiting office directly. You can Google it-it's easy to find.

FYI HMCS York is a stone frigate ( a building, not a ship).


----------



## MikeL (10 Sep 2012)

AFAIK Navy Reserves does a 13(?) week Basic in Borden, Ontario during the summer.

Also,  in another post you wanted to be Reserve Armour Recce  now you are thinking Navy? Call/visit the unit and ask what they do like x-grunt said,  also read up on the trade(s) you are interested in.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (10 Sep 2012)

Naval reserves do the full basic training in Borden, ON for 13 weeks if you're a NCM and in Esquimalt, BC for officers.  

HMCS York parades every wednesday night from September to June from 1800-2130ish (from what I remember from my time there), and 1 saturday a month.  

Depending on your trade you'll do NETP and your trade training in Halifax or Esquimalt, but for most trades (NCIOP, NAV COMM, BOATSWAIN, etc) it's in Halifax.


----------



## kratz (11 Sep 2012)

The final Naval Reserve BMQ course ended in Borden Aug 2011. 
Subsequently NRTD was disbanded in Oct 2011.

This past summer, NCMs were trained in Halifax NS at Shearwater this past summer, 2012.

A standardized location has not been announced yet, so next year is TBD at this point.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (29 Sep 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> The final Naval Reserve BMQ course ended in Borden Aug 2011.
> Subsequently NRTD was disbanded in Oct 2011.
> 
> This past summer, NCMs were trained in Halifax NS at Shearwater this past summer, 2012.
> ...



That sucks... Nav was always so much fun in the "magical forest" of Borden.... I suppose in Halifax they probably do the field portion at Aldershot then? Or just send them outside of of Stadacona and see who can survive for a week.....


----------



## kratz (9 Oct 2012)

ref: R 051921Z OCT 12  CFFSQ 0084

Last week the message went out that BMQ and NETP for NavRes will be merged into BMNQ with two phases. A DL/DT portion during the school / training year at the NRDs and then an in-house phase at CFFS(Q) Jun-Aug 2013 summer. The pilot course will start in the fall of 2012.


----------



## Blatchman (9 Oct 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> ref: R 051921Z OCT 12  CFFSQ 0084
> 
> Last week the message went out that BMQ and NETP for NavRes will be merged into BMNQ with two phases. A DL/DT portion during the school / training year at the NRDs and then an in-house phase at CFFS(Q) Jun-Aug 2013 summer. The pilot course will start in the fall of 2012.



Will this have an affect on BMOQ and NETP-O held for NAVRES Officers at NOTC VENTURE?


----------



## Stoker (9 Oct 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> ref: R 051921Z OCT 12  CFFSQ 0084
> 
> Last week the message went out that BMQ and NETP for NavRes will be merged into BMNQ with two phases. A DL/DT portion during the school / training year at the NRDs and then an in-house phase at CFFS(Q) Jun-Aug 2013 summer. The pilot course will start in the fall of 2012.



So will this still considered an equivalency to the reg BMQ and NETP? Is CFFS(Q) building empires again?


----------



## Snakedoc (9 Oct 2012)

From what I understand having spoken to the PO1 in charge of this change when I was at Quebec City earlier this year... The MITE codes and qualifications remain the same still giving mbrs the reg BMQ and NETP qualifications.

The consolidation of the courses into the BMNQ course was done by taking out things that were unnecessarily repetitive in the two courses while still achieving the same PO's and EO's.  The idea was to relegate some of this initial training to individual units in the DL/DT phase, then have a shorter in house phase in the summer to allow more time for mbrs to fit trades training in and also to save money.  My understanding is that some of the 'taskings' in the BMNQ course will still achieve the same PO's and EO's as the reg course but with a naval spin to make them more relevant.

As far as I know, this has no effect on officer training at the BMOQ and NETP-O level at present.  However, changes are currently in progress in the MARS curriculum (both reg and res since its the same curriculum) to get rid of NETP-O and re-introduce MARS II along with some re-arranging of the timing for different aspects of MARS training during MARS II, III, and IV.

If someone has more information please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Stoker (9 Oct 2012)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> From what I understand having spoken to the PO1 in charge of this change when I was at Quebec City earlier this year... The MITE codes and qualifications remain the same still giving mbrs the reg BMQ and NETP qualifications.
> 
> The consolidation of the courses into the BMNQ course was done by taking out things that were unnecessarily repetitive in the two courses while still achieving the same PO's and EO's.  The idea was to relegate some of this initial training to individual units in the DL/DT phase, then have a shorter in house phase in the summer to allow more time for mbrs to fit trades training in and also to save money.  My understanding is that some of the 'taskings' in the BMNQ course will still achieve the same PO's and EO's as the reg course but with a naval spin to make them more relevant.
> 
> ...



That's about the same what I heard in regards why they're doing it. I guess they have the room now that PLQ is no longer being done at the school.


----------



## Snakedoc (10 Oct 2012)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> That's about the same what I heard in regards why they're doing it. I guess they have the room now that PLQ is no longer being done at the school.



That and CFFSQ was directed by NAVRES to save money, someway.. somehow.


----------



## HornbloHwer (25 Nov 2012)

I don't agree that it was a question of saving money. It was decision based on making sure we can train reservists to OFP in a shorter period ie max 3 summers from enrollment date. So, one enrolling for summer 2013 will attain OFP by end summer 2 and have their OJT completed by end summer 3.

To my knowledge the ne QSP is being reviewed for approval by CDA and will remove a lot of the field training element to replace it by Naval force prtotection training that meets the requirements of the NCM GS.


----------



## Stoker (25 Nov 2012)

Hornblower said:
			
		

> I don't agree that it was a question of saving money. It was decision based on making sure we can train reservists to OFP in a shorter period ie max 3 summers from enrollment date. So, one enrolling for summer 2013 will attain OFP by end summer 2 and have their OJT completed by end summer 3.
> 
> To my knowledge the ne QSP is being reviewed for approval by CDA and will remove a lot of the field training element to replace it by Naval force prtotection training that meets the requirements of the NCM GS.



Interesting that some of the field training will be eliminated. Most likely the regs will go that way as well. As long as we don't go back to PRSTP days.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Nov 2012)

Which goes in the exact opposite direction from the QS WB that sat last year and the TP WB which sat earlier this year.......


----------



## HornbloHwer (3 Dec 2012)

BMNQ QSP just got approved by CDA. We'll see after the summer just how it went


----------

